# MIDWEST - STL EuroMeet 08.15.04



## invidious_D (Nov 19, 2003)

EuroMeet is a show-n-shine, not a car show. What is a show-n-shine? Emphasis is put on just enjoying the cars as opposed to judging best this or best that. There are no trophies. EuroMeet is more of a casual event where owners and lovers of European automobiles clean up their cars (shine) and come out show them off (show). Of course, part of the fun is seeing other cars, sharing stories, swapping ideas, and meeting likeminded people in the St. Louis area. To ensure enough space for everyone, we have a limit on how many cars can participate and thus a need to register. There is no fee to register or participate, this is a FREE event. All we ask is for a donation in the form of canned goods.

http://www.stleuromeet.com

Would like to see some e46'ers there!

-D


----------

